
GM CEO: Autonomous Cars in 2019 - 11thEarlOfMar
https://finance.yahoo.com/video/gm-ceo-mary-barra-autonomous-165233833.html
======
jmathai
I was hoping for some evidence that we are that close. Her answer sounded more
like a sales pitch that hit on all the buzz around autonomous vehicles.

Is there any doubt that Waymo is the furthest along here?

